# افتقاد  العضو " الكرمه الصغيره "



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2018)

عضو جميل عضو نشيط من يوم تسجيله و هو غيابه مش بيطول كتير--
 مواضيعه روحيه رائعه--
بستفاد منها بشكل كبير جدا جدا و فعلا بحبها لانها طريقتها سلسه و جميله جدا..
من يوم 08.06.2018 و هو اختفى....
قافل بروفايل  و مقفل الدنيا--
 شكل الفار الى كان فى المطبخ عندى نط فى قلبى هههههههه و قلقنى عليه --
يا رب يكون بخير و بسلام-- يا رب ميكونش فيه شىء احزن قلبه فى اى مناقشه و لسببها هو غايب!
اتمنى يكون حد على تواصل معاه...و يقدر يطمنا عليه..

 بتمنى يا ربى تطمنى عليه  .....


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2018)

*صحيح يا حبو*

*الاخ العزيز ( الكرمة ) صار له مدة مختفي*

*نسأل الرب ان يكون بخير وسلام*

*ونتمنى رجوعه الى المنتدى مثلما كان في السابق*

*شكرا جزيلا للموضوع
*


----------



## انت مهم (3 يوليو 2018)

يارب يكون بخير وسلام


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2018)

ربنا يطمنا عليه ويطمن قلبك الغالي والحنون ياغالية
حقيقة لو بعرف اي حاجة كنت طمنتك بس ربنا قادر يرجعه ويبعت حد من طرفه يطمنا
قلبنا مع كل واحد فيكم انتو غاليين علينا كما ربنا 
حبيبتي حبو ا بحي روحك المحب وربنا يباركك احنا كلنا محتاجين لبعضنا البعض وانا اولكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2018)

مفيش حد من الأعضاء المباركين يعرف يوصل له و يطمنا عليه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2018)

مفيش حد يعرف يوصل له و يطمنا عليه ؟


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2018)

مين اقرب حد اله ممكن يطمنا عليه اسالي خريستو بركي عنه شي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يوليو 2018)

الكرمة الصغيرة 
بيتهيالى هو مجموعة اشخاص   لان مقالاته ممهورة بمجموعة توقيعات لاشخاص عديدين بل حتى اساليب مقالاته  متنوعة  كل مقال عما  يسبقه 
عموما  هو اخ عزيز 
ومقالاته  التى تنتمى فلى فكرها   للمذاهب الفكرية المسيحية   اللاتقليدية - 
تمثل محطة هامة لى فى جولتى داخل المنتدى   ومقالاته شيقة وموضع اهتمامى ومحبتى وتقديري 
الرب يحفظه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2018)

حزينه فعلا لغيابه-- ربنا يطمنا عليه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

ربنا يطمنا عليك اخى الغالى


----------



## انت مهم (4 أغسطس 2018)

الرب يطمنا عليه ويرجع بالسلامه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2018)

مش عارفا سبب الغياب--
 بتمنى يكون بخير و بسلام -- دايما فى صلاتنى اخى الجميل القلب--
 يسوع بيحبك


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 أغسطس 2018)

بجد مفتقدين وجوده ومواضيعه الروحيه الجميله
هو إنسان بمعنى الكلمه انا عرفته من كذا منتدى 
شخصيه محترمه ومثقفه ويارب يرجع ينور المنتدى


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2018)

مش عارفة عنه اي حاجة بس رح اذكره بصلواتي عشان روح يحرك في المكان اللي هو فيه وذكره انه في اخوة واخوات مهتمين فيه وبيحبوه ربنا قادر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2018)

نشكر الرب انه سمع صلاتنا و عرفت اخباره و عرفت انه بخير 
أشكرك يارب على محبتك و حنانك 
كم انت جميل يا الهى


----------

